# Installation d'un NAS Synology avec LaBox de numéricable



## veroguijo (25 Décembre 2012)

Je vais ici simplement raconter mes premiers pas dans l'installation de mon NAS Synology que j'ai reçu pour mon noël (joyeux noël aux autres).

*Quelques infos sur mon installation : *

Fournisseur d'accès : *numéricable*
Boitier modem/routeur : *La Box*

Matériel Synology : *DS 213*
Disques durs : *2 disques dur 2 To Seagate barracuda*
_(Disque dur interne 3,5'' 2000 Go Barracuda 7200.14 - 64Mo - SATA 6 Gb/s - Bulk - ST2000DM001)_

Matériel Informatique : iMac 21"
Système d'exploitation : OSX Lion

Puis en périphérie : iPad 3ème génération - iPhone 4s - HTC incredible S - Nokia N97 - Portable Toshiba sous XP - MacBook Pro 15"

Je découvre donc la mise en oeuvre d'un NAS à son domicile. J'en avais besoin car mon disque dur est saturé sur mon Mac. Pour partager des fichiers lorsque je suis en déplacement, j'utilisais dropbox mais je n'aime pas partager mes données sur un serveur de nuage externe et l'utilisation est limitée.
Je souhaitais pouvoir accès à tous mes fichiers professionnels pour mon travail et ce partout dans mes déplacements mais également de toutes mes bibliothèques photos, vidéos et musiques. Pourquoi pas un Cloud personnel ?
Je souhaitais un système de sauvegarde avec possibilité de restauration.
Je voulais héberger des sites internet.
J'avais besoin d'augmenter ma capacité de stockage.

Dés lors, je me suis penché sur la question et j'ai rapidement pris conscience d'acheter un NAS.

Pourquoi Synology ? Parce qu'ils ont bonne presse et que j'ai rarement lu des avis négatifs sur leur produit. De plus, la caractéristique de leur produit correspond exactement à tous mes besoins. Synology me permet (à voir en pratique) d'accéder à tous mes fichiers même avec mes équipements iOS et androïd. 

Maintenant, après avoir installé mes deux disques et avoir branché l'ensemble de mes équipements (imprimantes), j'ai allumé la bête.

J'aimerais dire que j'ai fait une sauvegarde des paramètres de mon routeur à partir de safari pour la sécurité.
Sans rien changer à mes paramètres dans l'interface de LaBox de nuémricable, le NAS branché en ethernet à immédiatement été reconnu par mon Mac. L'installation c'est donc lancé naturellement sans que j'aille chercher le fichier DSM sur le CD fourni avec le matériel.

Immédiatement, une nouvelle fenêtre apparaît sur Safari. Il s'agit de DSM. La fenêtre fait apparaître le type de boitier syno (DS 213), votre adresse ip dans votre réseau interne et l'adresse MAc de votre boitier sur le réseau. Vous n'avez plus qu'à cliquer sur suivant. 

Sur la prochaine fenêtre vous voyez apparaître le compte administrateur, le mot de passe (que vous devez créer et le nom du serveur : DiskStation (que vous pouvez modifier pour le personnaliser). Là, il me demande également pour la mise en installation automatique des disques durs avec la méthode SHR. Cette méthode permet d'utiliser un disque et l'autre servant à la sauvegarde du premier en cas de défaillance.

Après avoir formaté les disques durs, il va vérifier automatiquement l'état de vos disques en arrière plan. Cette étape est longue mais nécessaire pour encore plus de sécurité pour vos données.



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

Maintenant, il va falloir paramétrer tout cela...


----------



## iSchamber (1 Décembre 2013)

Voici un lien où l'on explique comment faire, ça peut dépanner ...

Bien configurer son Synology avec Numéricable sous Mac


----------

